

The Legend of The Oregon Trail - dhotson
http://mentalfloss.com/article/51930/legend-oregon-trail

======
keithpeter
A couple of quotes...

 _" SoftKey basically gutted the research and development side and put all its
money into marketing"_

and then

 _" Shorn of its talented staff, however, the Learning Company began
haemorrhaging money. In 2000, Mattel posted a net loss of $430 million."_

Does this pattern occur because the large companies doing the acquiring don't
understand what making content for computers entails (creativity, a few good
results from quite a large number of attempts &c). Or because of the logic of
public quotation (share price)?

------
aaronbrethorst
This is basically a bad rewrite of a City Pages article from 2011:
[http://www.citypages.com/2011-01-19/news/oregon-trail-how-
th...](http://www.citypages.com/2011-01-19/news/oregon-trail-how-three-
minnesotans-forged-its-path/)

~~~
zimpenfish
Doesn't have a huge "READ OUR STUFF!" popup though. They get bonus points for
that.

